# Pierre Moulu another forgiven name, spare by laurels from Stephen Rice & Brabant E?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Pierre Moulu another forgiven name, spare by laurels from Stephen Rice & Brabant E?*

Ha... yes!, so impressive, was this CD of Pierre Moulu, a sadly almost forgotten composer, this saddens me.

Because his missa's & motets on this CD are top notches, on Brabant ensemble, thanks to mister Rice, please hail this man.

What available from Pierre Moulu via LP or CD
, not a compilation whit cameo apparition like Malchizedek the sage in the bible please lol


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This opens with a very good motet by him









I just found this one, which caught my attention because of Andrew Kirkman, it opens with a Moulu motet









This recording has a motet, it's a remarkable CD in fact because of the powerful bass singing, it was the first recording of the de la Rue requiem which didn't transpose it up









And there's a huge Moulu motet here, vol III cd 2









And something here too


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

But for me these are the most interesting, where they've both arranged a song for single voice and lute, I'd like to hear more like that


----------

